# Escambia flooding



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont know if the gaged is broken or not but tomorrow they say the river will be flowing at 15 knots and be at 15 feet can any one confirm this? i know its alot of rain coming down but damn 15 knots thats faster then my old 14foot boat would go with its 15hp on it..


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

The flow is measured in Kilo(1000) Cubic Feet Per Second not Knots. At 15 feet Escambia River is still under flood stage, but not by much.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ahh i gotcha that makes more sense but it still sounds like iam not messing with that river this weekend


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Come across the highway 4 bridge twice today and it seemed to be rising pretty fast. Seems it does it every year around this time now.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Went over the Conecuh river in brewton-turns into escambia river once in Fl. It was way up compared to Monday. Id say it was 10-12ft high.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes the highest iv seen it in over two years


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

when you turn to the right off highway 4 at Berrydale and go up into Alabama, what river is that right before you get into brewton??


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

It's the escambia river, but in Alabama I believe it's called conecuh river. Same one though.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know why Alabama calls it the Conecuh River and Florida calls it the Escambia?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Maybe counties!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

politics couldn't agree on one name from state to state


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay I was just curious I see where there is a Escambia creek that feeds in to the river I don't see how a river can be overtaken by a creek Figured there was some political reason. I don't see the big deal if this is the case


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hows the fishing in that area, I have fished the Conecuh below Gant Lake and did pretty well but I've never fished around Brewton. Right now I'm mostly looking for crappie. Thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

With the right conditions its great


----------

